# دورة osha



## podee (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعه للمرة العاشرة انا محتاج مركز تدريب اوشا فى القاهرة يكون تثقو فيه 
بالله عليكم ردو عليا فى اقرب وقت 
​


----------



## safety113 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

podee قال:


> يا جماعه للمرة العاشرة انا محتاج مركز تدريب اوشا فى القاهرة يكون تثقو فيه
> بالله عليكم ردو عليا فى اقرب وقت
> ​



يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص وانا افيدك بهذا الموضوع​


----------



## حسن بن عمران (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## memo_mh2000 (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## راجى عفو ربى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نرجو من الاخوة الذين يعرفون الاجابه افاده الجميع لان ارسال الرسائل على الخاص لا يتيسر الا بعد خمسين مشاركه


----------

